# Slingplayer streaming native within Tivo



## hillstrubl (Aug 10, 2006)

Being able to sling(stream) TV from my TV in another state directly into my Tivo without needing a slingplayer app on TV-connected-PC or Slingcatcher box would be fantastic.

The ability to integrate the sling'ed channels into the program guide would be great as well...


----------



## Airhead315 (Jun 11, 2009)

While I like this idea I will point out a possible problem with this. If the Tivo box adds these channels to the guide and a user selects one of them and then switches to another tuner, you would effectively stream from the slingbox in another state until you switch back to the other tuner and change the channel...This could cause major problems for people on Comcast who have a 250gb/month cap. While this type of problem is completely the fault of the user I think if tivo were to use this suggestion they should implement a timeout on those channels.


----------

